

Y Combinator Demo Day 2013: Still Looking for the Next Airbnb or Dropbox - austenallred
http://pando.com/2013/03/26/y-combinator-demo-day-2013-still-looking-for-the-next-airbnb-or-dropbox/

======
austenallred
> Really, though, it was no mind-blowing affair.

> There didn’t seem to be any knockout winners

> I don’t think there’s a big winner in this bunch either.

Teespring and Zenefits were in that batch.

